# CSI Dark Motives error



## Dawney (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello. I like all the CSI shows on telly so i decided to treat myself and brought CSI Dark Motives.
However, i have not been able to get working since day 1. 
I keep getting the followign errors

"The procedure entry [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library binkw32.dll"

Then the screen will go blank and switch to csi with the logo in the back ground and come up with the following errore. 

"Director player error - object expected"
"Director player error - Handler not defined #bink register"

My operating system is Windows XP. 

I have uninstalled and reinstalled. Completed this for mini,um and maximu, installations. I have updated my video and sound driver. 

I have checked the requirements for memory etc and i have more than enough. 

Are you able to suggest anything else i could try besides putting it through a meat grinder. 

Thank-you for any help.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Welcome to TSG. :up: 

You could try exchanging the disk. Take it back and tell them you get an install error and you'd like to try another disk..


----------



## Dawney (Jan 11, 2005)

Unfortunatley i did take it back and they gave me another one but i got the same result with the second one as well. 
When i took that one back they wouldn't give me another one or exchange it. I have actually made a complaint about it but thought i would ask the question here to see if anyone else had the same problem and managed to get a fix. 
I have even gone back to the makers and all i get is reinstall it. i don't know how many times they want me to do that as i always get the same result. Givern up on them as they are as helpful as my dog trying to cook me dinner.

Thank-you anyway for your help and advise. This game goes in the hidden cupboard box to be forgetten. 

Thanks again.


----------



## twotugs (May 14, 2003)

Have you tried installing the patch?

http://ubisoft.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/ubisoft.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=9563


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Well don't give up just yet.. There is a solution we just need time to find it.

You could try getting the "binkw32.dll" file your self. 
Google found it here: http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?binkw32

Maybe that will solve the issue.


----------



## Dawney (Jan 11, 2005)

Thank-you so much for your replys. I have reinstalled the patches many times when i have reinstalled the actual game and no luck. I have also tried obtaining the binkw32.dll file but this did not work either. I have a few days off coming up so will retry everything again and just see what happens. Will let you know if there is success but i am not hopful. 
Thanks again for all your help. Your guys have a great site here.


----------



## Shinkirou (Apr 1, 2005)

Your not alone with this problem. I just bought the game yesterday and I have a 128 mb video card. (Well over the recommended 16 bit) I'm able to run high end games such as World of Warcraft without lag but this game seems to be a problem. I'm looking into it aswell so if I find anything out I'll let you know. Also feel free to mail me at [email protected] if you find anything. Best of luck!

-Shink


----------



## Dawney (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello,

I found a fix. Each PC Game seems to have its own Binkw32 dll file. 
What i did was what was suggested below by Super - D - 38. THank-you for your help to by the way. 
I deleted the Binkw32 file which was under the CSi installation file and then loaded a new binkw32 file and it is now working. 
Give it a go. Let me know if it works for you. Thank-you again for all yoru help to every one.


----------



## Shinkirou (Apr 1, 2005)

Dawney said:


> Hello,
> 
> I found a fix. Each PC Game seems to have its own Binkw32 dll file.
> What i did was what was suggested below by Super - D - 38. THank-you for your help to by the way.
> ...


Hmm... The game seems to still be giving me grief after reinstalling a new binkw32 file. What operating system are you running? i'm on XP. and I still cant see why this isnt working


----------



## Dawney (Jan 11, 2005)

What other errors or problems are you having?
I have XP as well and i now have no problems after installing that Binkw32 file.


----------



## Shinkirou (Apr 1, 2005)

I keep getting The procedure entry [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library binkw32dll. I click ok and i get another message that states Handler not defined #BinkRegister and a whole bunch of object expected messages. I have replaced my bink32 file in the CSI folder.. I dont know what else to do or whats causing this.


----------



## Dawney (Jan 11, 2005)

The errors you are getting are the same as the ones i was getting. 
I deleted the binkw32 file in CSI and then downloaded the new one. Then i shut down the pc and then restarted it. This then worked no worries i haven't had any problems since.


----------



## nyhotep (May 3, 2005)

I had a lot of problems getting this to work - eventually I found out that the files were not being placed in the correct folders, consequently the game couldn't find half the files it needed. 

Solution: if you have either the first csi or csi miami, look at the files in those games and make sure the corresponding files in dark motives are in folders with the same name - you might need to copy them direct from the cd.

of course, if you don't have either of the other 2, this won't help...


----------



## Shinkirou (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks hun I'll try that tonight. Dont you think they'd test these things before marketing them?


----------



## Amerie (Jul 17, 2005)

With regards to startup errors (both in relation to binkw32.dll and director player errors) with CSI Dark Motives, I had these problems under WinXP and tried all the suggestions I could find online but nothing worked. As I last resort, I changed the compatibility mode for the exe file to run as WinNT and have had no problems since. Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## connytje (May 12, 2006)

The problem can be solved if you change the compatibilty of the csi.exe file to windows NT instead of XP.
You also need delete the binkw32.dll file and replace it by a new downloaded one (http://ubisoft.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/ubisoft.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=9563)

Hope this helps (it did worked for me  )

Best regards,


----------



## charmedone1990 (Jan 3, 2008)

Im having trouble with the language when i first installed the programme i selected ENGLISH and for the first case of it, it was however i think i must have pressed something coz now all the writting from the characters is all FRENCH i dunno what i did and i would really know how to fix it not beacuse i cant play the game but coz i cant answer te questions at the end if i cant read them lol 
all advice will be appreciated xx


----------



## bectaaa (Apr 5, 2008)

twotugs said:


> Have you tried installing the patch?
> 
> http://ubisoft.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/ubisoft.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=9563





charmedone1990 said:


> Im having trouble with the language when i first installed the programme i selected ENGLISH and for the first case of it, it was however i think i must have pressed something coz now all the writting from the characters is all FRENCH i dunno what i did and i would really know how to fix it not beacuse i cant play the game but coz i cant answer te questions at the end if i cant read them lol
> all advice will be appreciated xx


I have the same language problem, case 2 is in french, and i heard that lots of people had this problem on various support forums, so I downloaded this path.
I ran it, clicked next, and it told me I did not have any version of CSI Dark Motives installed.  I do!!!!!!
Please help! 

Thanks,


----------

